# I Was Against The Burning Of Copies Of Constitution Says Badal



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Thursday, 17 February 2011*

*“I was against the burning of copies of constitution” says Badal*

*Punjab Newsline Network*

*Thursday, 17 February 2011*

By Gagandeep Ahuja

*<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--google_ad_client = "pub-0261932740446176";/* 300x250, created 5/4/10 */google_ad_slot = "7356179345";google_ad_width = 300;google_ad_height = 250;//--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/show_ads.js"></SCRIPT>*
*GHANOUR (Patiala): In a bid to have one more term Punjab Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal today clarified that he was against the tearing off the copies of constitution in mid 80s.*

“It was only the party’s decision which I had acceded and went to New Delhi” Badal told reporters. He said that he did it out of pressure from his party.

Harchand Singh longowal was the president of Akali Dal and also the dictator of ‘Dharam Yudh morcha’.

Notably, in mid 1980s, the Shiromani Akal Dal demanded the withdrawal of Article 25 of the Indian Constitution which blended the Sikhs as Hindus. In 1983 the Akali leaders burnt copied of Article 25 in front of Gurdwara Rakab Ganj Sahib, close to the Parliament House, to demonstrate their disapproval of the Article.

Badal however said that the SAD-BJP alliance would create a history in the Punjab politics thereby forming its next government in succession solely on the plank of all round development and prosperity after the next assembly elections in the state. 

HE was addressing the press conference during the lunch break of sangat darshan program held here at local Anaj Mandi. ........................................

*source:* http://www.punjabnewsline.com/content/"i-was-against-burning-copies-constitution"-says-badal/28708


----------

